# Lazy Dogs



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

It's been so ridiculously hot here, and the dogs are feeling the heat. They don't want to do anything but lie around, so I pulled the camera out and took some pics. Doesn't Sushi look like a grumpy old man?


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

Aww too cute. Santos looks so angelic  Sushi's expression is priceless in the 2nd pic lol.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

He does, but he's soo cute! They're both just soo cute.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

They are so cute! What breed is Sushi?


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Sushi is a shih tzu. Totally different personality than Santos. He is LAZY and stubborn, but we love him anyway


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Ha - It looks like Sushi would like you to get that camera out of his face! Gee, Santos looks so much like my Aug-Dog, except Augie has more hair breakage from the topknot. It has been cool here - 64 degrees at 1:30 p.m., supposed to be in the 70s this week, I think. Sorry. Course the sun isn't out either, but it is great weather for working out in the yard!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Sushi looks like an Ewok to me!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Great pics Kim! Such cuties, I'd love him too!


----------



## hav2 (Feb 26, 2010)

Kim~ Did I miss a thread somewhere while I was moving? Did you get a new pup?? He is ADORABLE!! Of course I do Heart Shih Tzu's too!!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Oh such cuties. Your Tzu has the black mask, mine had that as a puppy but it changed at about three and remained as the tip of his long beard for many years.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

hav2 said:


> Kim~ Did I miss a thread somewhere while I was moving? Did you get a new pup?? He is ADORABLE!! Of course I do Heart Shih Tzu's too!!


No....he's not new. He pre-dated Santos. Sushi turned 3 in February.


----------



## hav2 (Feb 26, 2010)

OMG he looks like a pup in those pics! He is sooooo cute! You should definitely include more pictures of him I love the Tzus!!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Great photos, Kim! They look scrumptious!! Check out the Aug. Photo Challenge to see more "Hot Havs".


----------

